# canada immigration changes



## tsj1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi

I applied for PR to emmigrate back in September 2008, but have received no letter of receipt, under the new changes of immigration my job is not on the list, I have been told by the rep that need to find a job first or get a pnp by the local councils. 
How can I apply for a job in canada when I have no PR status in the first place.
Any advice please would be wvery much welcomed
Tony


----------



## the_hotelier (Jan 25, 2009)

tsj1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for PR to emmigrate back in September 2008, but have received no letter of receipt, under the new changes of immigration my job is not on the list, I have been told by the rep that need to find a job first or get a pnp by the local councils.
> How can I apply for a job in canada when I have no PR status in the first place.
> ...


hello Tony ,
Canadian employers need you to be on a legal status in Canada(PR or Citizen),without which they will never offer you a job.
Unless you have specific skills like IT etc ,its impossible.
What you can alternately do is go thru the list of approved profession and find your match. Example:A catering manager is not in the list but a kitchen manager is ,so you alter your resume and application accordingly......the only way I know that may work.Good Luck !!


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

the_hotelier said:


> hello Tony ,
> Canadian employers need you to be on a legal status in Canada(PR or Citizen),without which they will never offer you a job.
> Unless you have specific skills like IT etc ,its impossible.
> What you can alternately do is go thru the list of approved profession and find your match. Example:A catering manager is not in the list but a kitchen manager is ,so you alter your resume and application accordingly......the only way I know that may work.Good Luck !!


This is inaccurate. Many, many people come to Canada each year on Temporary Work Permits. Yes, it means finding an employer willing to go through that process on your behalf but it is, well, completely wrong to suggest that you MUST be either a PR or citizen of Canada to be offered a job here.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------

